

Shower think - VaedaStrike

I'm curious as to what everyone's "shower thought" was today? (Refering to pg's idea that what your mind gravitates to in a routine (morning?) daily task can be a good litmus test as to how you are presently oriented in life)<p>I submit that you keep it to a simple sentence and that you be brutally honest.<p>Myself?<p>I keep gravitating to the hope my submission for this round gets me an interview.
======
dangrover
I was thinking about a girl, but I wish I was thinking about my next startup.

The "shower thought" is a fantastic barometer of what your priorities are at a
given moment. I've tried to be conscious of this since I read that essay.

~~~
splish
Being somewhat late to the party, can you provide the link to this read?

~~~
VaedaStrike
<http://www.paulgraham.com/top.html>

------
VaedaStrike
Today's shower think is trying to decide how to mete out my time.

Do I go more on the side of attacking a job search to get a better paying full
time job so I can support my wife's immigration or do I take the route of just
gettting a part time job (likely easier to procure) and then take it in the
gut with regards to extra time (effectively killing a large portion of the
time I'm planning on putting into advancing my database.

I want to see more shower think from others. Please post your shower think,
even if you've already done it on previous days.

------
bartonfink
This morning, I spent my shower time wondering why I had another episode of a
recurring dream where my teeth and lower jaw crumbled and turned to ash when I
was flossing. I've had that dream 4 times in the past year, and it's osmething
of a puzzle.

I usually spend my shower time trying to figure out what the hell last night's
dream meant. I don't believe dreams have any prophetic capacity, but I do
think they can offer some sort of psychological insight and aren't totally
random.

~~~
clarebear
Dreams about tooth problems are common and usually are about lack of
confidence (particularly in presentation). Read more:
[http://dreammoods.com/cgibin/teethdreams.pl?method=exact&...](http://dreammoods.com/cgibin/teethdreams.pl?method=exact&header=dreamid&search=teethintro)

~~~
bartonfink
I read that after the first tooth dream and thought it was an interesting
metaphor. It might apply in my case (I have a daughter en route), but the
waters are a little muddy because I have a love-hate relationship with
dentistry and am not sure whether that's what my subconscious is keying on.

Regardless, it's a disturbing dream and it regularly takes up my shower time.

------
ncash
Investors and raising capital are the top ideas these days. I also think about
how if I could go back in time and change one thing at my startup, it would
forcing myself to get a co-founder.

As a solo founder it is already difficult to work on product development and
handle business operations. You throw in raising capital to hire four people
and your workday in the short-term hits 12+ hours if you want to make any
progress.

------
VaedaStrike
Well today's kind of dominated presently by a dispute last night with my wife.

Wish it wasn't that way. The stress of our baby boy's arrival is showing.

Going to work to get things resolved and moving on.

Any other takers? Feel free to come back each day.

------
wordchute
I've keep thinking about the design for a solar messager bag for my laptop - I
was looking for one online, but they're all naff. So I've been thinking about
how I could just make one myself that I would actually take out in public.

------
bdclimber14
After spending the past 3 days in the hospital with IV antibiotics for an
unknown cause of a disease, I though "how can I get healthy enough to sustain
the stressful workload of a startup."

------
da5e
I woke up thinking about The Information and how the African Drums
demonstration of "redundancy overcoming ambiguity" might play out in writing
and mnemonics.

------
MPiccinato
Today I was deciding how I would store/access user settings for an app that I
am working on. I need a way to write pseudo code in the shower.

~~~
erik_p
get those crayons they make for kids to doodle on the shower wall. Depending
on your surface dry erase markers work on some shower surfaces, assuming you
have one wall that isn't too fogged up or getting wet (hate for your brilliant
psuedo code to start running/bleeding/washing away :P )

------
Mz
Fantasies that someone will "discover" me and write me a check for say
$100,000 so I can pay off my debts, quit my job, and spend more time trying to
actively develop a means to effectively deliver the information I know about
how to get well when doctors claim it cannot be done. And wondering how on
earth I would explain such a development at work when I give my 2 weeks notice
because I feel like most folks there see me as a "loser" -- my health issues
have hurt my performance and few people there have any idea of the dramatic
story behind my so-so/ordinary appearance.

